# Harley-Davidson White Wine Cooler 1903



## Lleian (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi, I just got started on this forum because I'm trying to find information about a bottle I bought last year. It's a Harley-Davidson White Wine Cooler, and the label has 1903 on it. I've found the same green bottle online, but most of the ones I've seen are empty. Mine is still full and sealed. How valuable is a full one? I haven't even been able to find a value for an empty one. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

1903 is the year Harley-D started up.. it's a commemorative white wine cooler which I would open and drink in one big long gulp. I would then produce a burp which would rival the roar of any Harley putting around these days.. but save the bottle! sorrysosilly [&:]


----------



## Lleian (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the help. I guess I shouldn't have paid what I did for it or been stupid enough to think it was worth anything. I should go around to everyone trying to sell them for over $20 and let them know how stupid they are as well. I'm glad I was able to come here and get some accurate information. However, I will not be drinking it, it looks vile.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

"I should go around to everyone trying to sell them for over $20 and let them know how stupid they are as well."
 ..that might be easier than you think![]


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

I GOT TWO CANS A GREAT FRIEND GAVE ME. HE DIED IN 1996. ONE IS "DAYTONJA 1989 HARLEY-DAVIDSON HEVEY BEER!? HAS A EAGLE ON IT. THE 2ND IS THE SAME CEPT DAYTONA 1991 50TH ANNERVERSARY ....GUNUINE BEER. HEY I OPENED AND DRANK THE FULL "GENUINE BEER ONE AND IT IS VERY DUBIOUS IT WAS GENUINE BEER ! YEAH IT WAS A FEW YEARS OLD,BUT IT TASTED PRETTY MUCH LIKE DIRT! BUT WHO AM I TO ARGURE WHAT IS GENUINE BEER OR NOT? 100,000 HARLEY DAVIDSON RIDERS THAT WERE IN DAYTONA IN 1991 COULDN'T BE WRONG! MISS MY BUD! NOT THE BEER ! MY FRIEND![8D]


----------

